# Need help on Fleece



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

OK so here's the deal. I'm a cheapskate and typically buy things when they're on sale. Since hunting season is winding down I am anticipating sales of leftover hunting clothing and was interested in buying some fleece. I have heard that it is quite good for keeping you warm and is lightweight. I currently do not have any and would like some advice. Is all fleece the same or is there different grades, levels etc? Is Wal-Mart fleece just as good as Cabela's fleece. Give me your opinions and practical experience....pardon the pun, but I am trying to keep from getting "fleeced".


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

There definitely are different thicknesses out there. There's also some that have been treated to be more water repellent or flame resistant. If you're just looking for items to layer with, or for mild weather, I wouldn't worry about it too much. I saw some nice polar fleece camo hoodies and pants yesterday at Dick's that are on clearance now. $25 or so, plus an additional 50% off.


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

If you are just looking for inexpensive layering stuff I would check out camofire.com. They have some really good base layer clothes that pop up there from time to time, such as today, that are really cheap and good quality.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Or Sierra Trading .com- I have a company give me some Polartec Fleece- pretty nice stuff- On another note bought some light weight and medium Weight 1/2 zip up Smart Wool tops from Sierra at 80% off in the last month- about as sweet as it gets for an under layer for hunting - hiking - cross country skiing- just about anything.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 24, 2013)

IMO unless it's a specialty item, you're generally just buying the name. But do a cost comparison to be certain.

"Rocky", the brand sold by Wal Mart, is good. I have a lot of it. And I suggest that you get not just heavy duty but medium & light duty. Ref: http://www.rockyboots.com/ (They're made in America!)

Smart Wool is really good to have as well. Light Smart Wool is far better than an equal thickness in cotton thermals, if not better than double thickness.

If you go to a brand-name store like Cabela's or something you might get a bargain. I dunno. Look at the brand name, the manufacturer name, where it's made, and the quality of the item. Pay attention to the stitching and thread.

And if you get the chance, you'd benefit an awful lot by getting wool pants. Not just the thermals.

You say you're a cheapskate. That's fine. You're better off spending a little bit more for wool than skipping out and buying cheap cotton. The wool will last a long time if you take care of it. I have heavy wool thermals I have been wearing regularly since 2008, and it's still good.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I find the Cabela's fleece to be more water-resistant and have better long term durability than the Walmart stuff.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I find the Cabela's fleece to be more water-resistant and have better long term durability than the Walmart stuff.


and usually a better cut/fit. If you are a large/xl- I'll send you a fleece that I have worn maybe twice


----------

